# michael white and the whites



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

went to the sound academy last night to see mike white and the whites do their led zep thing.
they did all of led zep 2, plus a couple encore songs. despite some technical difficulties with the singer's mic, and the powerpoint, they put on an awesome show! they did when the levee breaks as an encore, and cashmere. they totally rocked the house. the guitar player had good tone across 4 guitars through a small 1x12 combo. i couldn't tell because it was dark, but looked like a traynor. he played a gold top lp with p90's, a strat, a tele, and of course, the double neck sg. on the way out the door, they gave away pairs of tix for their next show, which is all of led zep 3. i hope they do a physical graffitti show in the future. i'd really like to see that. pretty cool that i was given those tix when i went to the christmas party for Q107. then i got another free set last night. plus a set of tix for paul james whos playing tonight. i can't go, so i'm giving those tix away to anyone who wants them. see the other thread if you want the tix.


one last thing. their guitar player was really good i thought. but every time he switched guitars, the loud crackling thing became. why? if he didn't have a standby switch, couldn't he stomp his tuner or something? a small detail that would make for a much better presentation, i think. for a band of that caliber, claiming to be the only tribute band in the world recognized by jimmy page, i just think they should have something so simple already worked out.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

no opinions? no love for led zep tributes? no comments on the crackly thing? pshew! tough room! 
hahahaha


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> pshew! tough room!
> hahahaha


Haha Indeed. I've considered seeing M.W.and the W in the past, unluckily for me however, I've never won a pair of tix and just can't justify the trip to T.O. and the cost for a tribute group...weak, I know. Led Zep was my favourite R & R band growing up and talent wise I still view them as the most talented all-around in R & R history. I'm happy to hear your experience with the group's show went well. I was thinking about the noisy transition between guitars you'd mentioned and leaves me wondering "why?" as well. Perhaps the guitar player is going for authenticity..?..That's really the only reason I can think of . Physical Graffiti will be a great show, I'm sure. BTW, it's Kashmir...an interchangeable term with the fabric, however the song's title refers to a location in India I do believe .


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I've never been a big fan of led zep, but Michael white is a local legend. It was a great experience to work with him in a session of LOR. He reminds me of Ted unbent now, lol.

Ya, the crackly thing should have been avoided. Sme guitarists can be oblivious to small things I guess.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you mean that's not where the sweaters come from? kqoct 


diablo, i don't know what LOR is.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that's where the wool comes from for the sweaters.

I think Diablo's talking about the League of Rock, Robert started a thread on it a while back...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/music/44249-league-rock-experience.html


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, league of rock, although I suppose lord of the rings would be acceptable as well Stupid iPad spell corrected Ted Nugent, to Ted unbent in my post above, lol.


----------

